#  > Engineering Entrance Exam Resources/Ask the Experts - For U.G. Entrance Exams >  > Chemistry Resources & Related Discussions >  >  Best book to refer Organic Chemistry

## jigagra

Q.  i need the best book in terms of theory for organic chemistry, which has general organic chemistry explained properly...which book should i take which has the iitjee pattern in mind?





  Similar Threads: Please refer a book is gk publications a good book to refer for gate ece 2015? organic chemistry book pdf organic chemistry book pdf Organic Chemistry pdf

----------


## harshvardhan

I would strongly recommend "Organic Chemistry" by Morrison and Boyd. Its an amazing book and it actually converted my hatred and dread for the subject into love and interest.

----------


## somesh.km1

u cn go for IL finar dats a really gud book........

----------


## gsk_2

first read NCERT thengo for solomon and fryhle edited by mschoun it's really good,if u want practice go for grb himanshu pandey or ms chouhan's bboks

----------


## amydecia

You should try Reaction mechanism in Organic Chemistry by Parmar & mp Chawla, a better recommendation for you.

----------


## sainath1344

Follow NCERT TEXT BOOK and practice more papers?

----------


## akashram

"Organic Chemistry" by K. Peter C. Vollhardt is a good book to refer.

----------


## amydecia

For Organic Chemistry best book is by Morrison and Boyd no other name i think better to recommend.
The language is so simple and also easy to understand.

----------


## erjala sunil

in merination.com ncert solution are there go through that site

----------


## cool.taniya

Please use Jagdama Singh...it is definitely one of the best organic chem.books :):

----------


## myhimanshu96

areeeee NCERT is ddddd bestttttt...............

---------- Post added at 08:38 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:37 PM ----------

P. Bahadur is also a good book

----------


## akashram

Organic Chemistry by K. Peter C. Vollhardt. It's a good book to refer organic chemistry.

----------


## akashram1

Best book to refer Organic Chemistry is "Organic Chemistry" by Morrison and Boyd.

----------


## World4Hack

thanks you very very very much

----------

